# Motion sensored flood light



## JakeRyan387 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi everyone, new to the site.
Today i installed a motion sensor flood for a customer. The motion sensor has power the red light flashes and i hear the contacts clicking when it senses movement. The lights do not turn on though. The lamps are good, im not getting voltage to the socket itself. My splices are good, could it be the factory connections? Any help appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Do u trust Chinese products? Exchange it for another unit. Red wire inside detector might possibly have broken solder connection or. Contact not making contact.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you read the instructions that came with it? Some of those have a photocell built in and if you don't use the proper "test" methodology you won't see it work in the daylight.


----------

